# More Gettysburg photos



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

This is of McPhersons barn along the southside of the Chambersburg Pike,west of Gettysburg.General Buford's Union troopers fought Henry Heth's soldiers just west of and around the farm for 2 hours until General Reynold's First Corps soldiers arrived and threw Heth's soldier's backwards.This was on the first day of the battle.General Reynolds was shot dead leading his troops south of the barn.





This is a union cannon facing west just south of the Chamersburg Pike.Lee's headquarters are in the distance on the opposite side of the pike.




The Lutheran Seminary can be seen in the distance along Seminary Ridge.Buford  used it to gaze west and later the Confederates used it as an observation post.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

A few from Little Round Top.








You can see the Devil's Den (Rockpile) in the center and the field's along Seminary ridge in the distance where Hood's and McLaws' men emerged from the trees.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

View of Little Round Top from the Devil's Den.




The Devil's Den.




The sniper's nook(They staged the famous photo)in the Devil's Den.Little Round Top can be seen in the distance.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

The triangular field.Many accounts of ghosts and spirits in this small field.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful shots......... thanks for sharing.

I asked in the other thread to.....  Do you know if the new visitor center at the battlefield will be open in the spring of 08 as scheduled?


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Beautiful shots......... thanks for sharing.
> 
> I asked in the other thread to.....  Do you know if the new visitor center at the battlefield will be open in the spring of 08 as scheduled?




Thanks.I checked the National Park site and they say it will open early 2008.I don't know when it was updated.I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks,
yeah, that was all the info I had too.  

I want to wait till the new center is open before I drive up there from GA.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

The Wheatfield and Trostle wood's in the distance,from the Rose wood's.




The northern edge of the Wheatfield with Little Round Top in the distance.




The Wheatfield looking south towards the Rose Wood's from the Wheatfield Road.




Buck rub on  Stoney Hill


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

This is from around the Peach Orchard looking north along the Emmitsburg road.The barn in the distance center is the Codori Barn.The field in the foreground was swept from left to right and along the pike by Barksdale's Mississippian's and some of Kershaw's South Carolinian's,breaking Gen.Sickle's Corps in this sector on the second day of the battle. The Pickett-Pettigrew -Trimble group pushed from left to right beyond the Codori barn on the 3rd day of the battle.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

Bullet Monument with the Trostle barn in the distance.Looking east.Cemetary ridge in the distance.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking south from around the Peach Orchard towards the Rose farm(center) and Rose wood's(left).


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

View of Little Round Top from Houck's Ridge.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

Father Corby of the Irish Brigade.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

The Pennsylvania monument during renovations.Thanks for your patience.


----------



## bigswamp (Dec 21, 2007)

more great shots and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## ramsey (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

1863





2004?


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2007)

wow Resica...awesome photos...I feel like I have been there after the great shots and narrative...Thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great series!  Thanks for sharing!  (Thanks too for the last pair - I was going to look up the "famous" photo.  As soon as I saw it though, I immediately recognized it.).  Neat shots!


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow what a good job you did photographing everything and giving us a little history lesson.  Thanks for posting that sniper's nest photo...I was gonna go looking for it.


----------



## leo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Really enjoyed you fine pics*

and the narrative too 

Thanks a bunch for sharing these


----------



## Smokey (Dec 22, 2007)

Resica said:


> The sniper's nook(They staged the famous photo)in the Devil's Den.Little Round Top can be seen in the distance.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What famous photo would that be?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 22, 2007)

Smokey said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > The sniper's nook(They staged the famous photo)in the Devil's Den.Little Round Top can be seen in the distance.
> ...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for sharing these and the history behind them!!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photos.   So much history in one place.


Hoss


----------

